# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Height regs of Meter Box's?

## Bronson

Does anyone know how high a meter box has to be? 
I'm currently building a new house and they put the meter box in ridiculously low so I asked them to put it higher and they did, but only about 200mm.  It is now 1375mm from the top of the slab to the top of the meter box and still looks too low....

----------


## Terry1

Hello Bronson,Here in Wagga we set the boxes at a height of two metres from the finished path(that is to top of box).So when we (bricklayers)set out for them we usually consider the finished concrete path height as sometimes you might have to put the box in at a higher measurement to allow for it.I've seen plenty too low and I think they look odd when put in that way.Regards Terry

----------


## ausdesign

The last info I have is between 1500 & 2000 above finished ground level to the top of the panel but I don't know if this varies - don't see why it should. There are also requirements on clearances etc.

----------


## silentC

I don't know what it has to be, but ours is about 1800 from ground level, so when the lid is propped open, most people can walk under it without hitting their head. You want it at a height so that you can look at the inside of it without getting down on your knees. Your's sounds too low to me. Did the sparky put it in?

----------


## cross

I agree with the 1800mm (from ground to top of box), thats usually the height we install all ours at. The wiring rules state that the main switch should not be located higher than 2m from the ground or platform.

----------


## Cliff Rogers

Taken from :Redface: 
AS/NZS 3018:2001 Electrical Installations - Domestic installations. 
(I'd get in the poo if I copied it & posted it here.) 
A minimum to the bottom of the switchboard is 900mm & maximum to the top is 2m with a minimum of 60mm clearance in front of the switchboard. 
Anything below it must not stick out more than 600mm past the switchgear in the switchboard.

----------


## Bronson

Thanks for all of the responses guys. I spoke to my building supervisor and he said he would go check it out. He thought that they were usualy around the 1500 mark, but I think 1800 would be better. 
Thanks for the AS specs Cliff!!! 
I'll let you know how I go.

----------


## Terry1

Funny how the building supervisor had to check it out.You'd almost think he'd have some idea about it.The boxes we use are 600mm*600mm so as I said we like to go the highest legal measurement, as when you take 600mm from 1500mm I think  it's far too low to the bottom of the box and looks wrong if nothing else.Regards Terry

----------


## Cliff Rogers

> ...when you take 600mm from 1500mm I think it's far too low to the bottom of the box ....

  Nope, that would make the bottom 900mm & just legal if it is a domestic installation, but yeah, it looks silly.

----------


## ajt

In Victoria the Service installation rules (SIR's) are what governs the maximum and minimum heights of meter mounting. Clause 8.11.1   
The maximum height to the top edge of the meter panel is 2.1m above floor or ground level. 
The minimum height to the bottom edge of the meter panel is 1.0m above floor or ground level. 
AS3000:2000 clause 2.8.3.3.2 governs the maximum main switch height. 
 Assuming the metering enclosure also is housing the main switchboard "Generally" The only other restrictions are the maximum height of the main switch which is 2.0m above floor or ground level.

----------


## Bronson

Just an update...... 
Went to the house last night and although the meter box is still the same height, the bricklayers pushed the meter box back in toward the inside of the house and have bricked a spot for it to go.  It will be a little under 2M from top of slab to top of box!!! I'm extremely happy with this.   
I'm not sure if the sparky has seen it yet but I don't think he has much choice now.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Barry_White

Don't know if it is a local rule because some Electical Suppliers do have local rules and here you couldn't have a main switch any higher than two metres from the ground, nothing about the height of the box.  
When I put my meter box on the pole I was a fraction too high with the main switch and the county council inspector told me just to pour a block of concrete to stand on.

----------


## ausdesign

Quote :"The maximum height to the top edge of the meter panel is 2.1m above floor or ground level. 
The minimum height to the bottom edge of the meter panel is 1.0m above floor or ground level."end Quote. [Ican't work out how to do that] 
?? so what is the height of a meter panel ??

----------


## sleeping-wood

Just to add to the confusion.... The latest switchboards made by B&R here in SA have the switch-panel at the bottom of the board. There was an article in the latest newsletter from the Technical Regulator here in SA covering the subject of panel location within the switchboard, makes for interesting reading.....see page 4 of  http://www.energysafety.sa.gov.au/im...RR18_Nov06.pdf 
B&R link here, http://www.hagerbr.com.au/files_down...Enclosures.pdf

----------


## Terry1

It was interesting to see all the different types of meterboxes that they make in SA we only ever use the one type here.The measurements of the standard one used here is 600mm*600mm.They are made to suit brickwork (seven courses high and two and a half bricks wide)If you set it out on top of 16 courses (which is approx 1372mm)the top of the box is then 1972mm which is close to the our accepted limit.This seems to look and work just right (as far as reading the meter goes etc.)Regards Terry.

----------

